# clown loach help



## mattstringfellow (Jan 21, 2010)

hi 
i am getting 96L tank and i want to know weather it will be to small for clown loaches ???
would it be ok to start the clown loaches off in that tank for a year or 2 then get a bigger tank and move then into there ???
thanks matt


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Clown loaches do grow fairly rapidly however they would take a few years to reach their maximum size of 10-12", which would warrant a 6ft tank eventually. Personally I would say that your tank is too small, instead I'd consider some of the smaller species such as Dwarf chain loaches (_Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki_).


----------



## mattstringfellow (Jan 21, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## AngusChild (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard they only grow to 6".


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

AngusChild said:


> I heard they only grow to 6".


you heard very very wrong. clowns can, will, and do grow up to about a foot in length. believe me, ive seen them this size. and as you need a group of 5 or 6 of them at a time for them to be happy... you need quite a big tank!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

AngusChild said:


> I heard they only grow to 6".


This is 'Marge', a 12" Clown loach belonging to Emma Turner from loaches.com. She has several other large specimens, and they're all no smaller than eight inches.


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

wow they are lovely,we have 3 but they are tiddlers at moment at about 1 and a half inches.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

sazdaz said:


> wow they are lovely,we have 3 but they are tiddlers at moment at about 1 and a half inches.


It does take time for them to grow however after a year or two, they'll be at least 6" long. The secret to good growth is good water quality.


----------

